# NY water



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi, i just moved to NY, brooklyn, and i want to know the water values of the tap water here. Thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You can probably find the information via an internet search


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Here:
www.nyc.gov/html/dep/pdf/wsstate07.pdf


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank You.


----------

